# Aus Poison Ethanol wird "Liteville light"



## johnnycalzone (26. November 2017)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe mir gedacht, dass ich den aktuellen Aufbau des 20 Zöllers für meinen Sohn mit euch teilen möchte.
Der Rahmen ist ein Poison Ethanol in blau, den ich von whitesheep aus dem Forum bekommen habe, vielen Dank nochmal






[/url][/IMG] 










Hier der aktuelle Stand:
Rahmen: Poison Ethanol
Gabel: China Carbon mit noch viiiiiiiiiel zu langem Schaft
Laufräder: Über Aliexpress bestellt, mit Zoll und allem pipapo 120€ bei 1250g.
Kurbel: von whitesheep
Innenlager: NECO HAL 920 in 110mm
Bremse: hinten die aktuelle SLX, hinten folgt die gleiche in Kürze
Scheiben: AVID HS1
Schaltwerk/Hebel: Shimano XT 780er Reihe
Kassette: SLX 11-36
Stütze: GUB in 31,6mm

Es fehlen noch folgende Teile:
Reifen (Schwalbe Mow Joe)
Pedale (VP 196)
Kette (XT CN-HG 95)
Griffe: (KCNC in rot)
Sattel (so ein leichter Kindersattel, soll um die 200g wiegen)
Steuersatz von AEST

Da ich noch einige Liteville Decals über hatte, dachte ich, dass die sich ganz gut an dem Rahmen machen würden.
Ich hoffe, vom Gewicht um 8kg zu landen. So wie oben auf dem Bild sinds aktuell 5,7kg.


----------



## Linipupini (26. November 2017)

Wow! endlich mal wieder ein 20er Poison Aufbau!
Lenker und Vorbau schon gesetzt?
Bin beim zuschauen dabei.
Habe noch einen schönen gepimpten Sattel, ich wiege und mach morgen mal ein Bild.

Gruss Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## johnnycalzone (26. November 2017)

Jo, beides schon gesetzt. Wollte erst meinen Syntace duraflite aus Carbon ranschrauben, hatte aber ein bisschen Angst um das gute Teil, wenn das Rad öfter mal
Um oder hinfällt...
Sind beides leichte und günstige Teile aus der Bucht. 
Bin gespannt wie die mow joe in 2 Zoll breite aussehen werden. Wahrscheinlich wie fat bike pellen


----------



## Linipupini (26. November 2017)

Wenn das der Poison mit 31,6er Sattelstütze ist, was ich denke wird das mit dem großen Mow Joe ein enges Ding! 
Der Rahmen mit der 27,2er Stütze hatte da deutlich mehr Platz an den Hinterzügen.


----------



## Linipupini (27. November 2017)

erledigt


----------



## Deleted234438 (27. November 2017)

Hab noch 2 Mow Joe in 20 x 1,85 über, bei Interesse PN.


----------



## johnnycalzone (28. November 2017)

Ich hab grad bemerkt, dass ich mich verschrieben habe. Ich meinte natürlich, dass ich den Little Joe in 2 Zoll Breite gekauft habe. Falls der nicht passen sollte, komm ich gerne auf dein Angebot zurück Jenka


----------



## Linipupini (30. November 2017)

Besteht Interesse an dem Sattel?
Wenn nicht, würde ich ihn in die Verkaufsangebote geben.
Danke


----------



## johnnycalzone (30. November 2017)

Zurzeit nicht, danke dir. Der neue Sattel kommt heute mit der Post. Zum Wochenende sollte das Rad fertig sein, ich stell dann mal neue Bilder rein mit Gewichtsangabe.


----------



## johnnycalzone (30. November 2017)

Die Little joes sind heute gekommen. Kurz montiert und es schleift leider an der Kettenstrebe
Die gehen zurück zu bike Discount...
Also brauche ich noch 2 reifen für das Rad


----------



## Linipupini (30. November 2017)

johnnycalzone schrieb:


> Die Little joes sind heute gekommen. Kurz montiert und es schleift leider an der Kettenstrebe
> Die gehen zurück zu bike Discount...
> Also brauche ich noch 2 reifen für das Rad


Nimm die 1,85er von @jenka, die sind leicht und die gibt es nicht mehr!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## giant_r (30. November 2017)

dafuer brauchst du also den laufradsatz. sieht gut aus. ich hoffe du bist mit der qualitaet der laufraeder zufrieden. ich bin es nach wie vor für den preis und gewicht. hast du da vorne und hinten 160er scheiben drauf?  die original mitgelieferten  schnellspanner  waren mir zu schwer.
ansonsten kann ich meinem vorredner nur zustimmen, nimm die 1.85er reifen. die sind gut.


----------



## johnnycalzone (30. November 2017)

Die Laufräder machen einen recht wertigen Eindruck, der Freilauf bremst allerdings recht stark, wann man die Kassette festhält. Das kenne ich von meinen Novatecs anders. Ich schaue bei Gelegenheit mal rein, vielleicht sind auch 5 Tonnen Fett drin 
Ja genau, beides 160er Scheiben. Vom Preis-Leistungsverhältnis sind die HS1 echt gut. Die wiegen 93g pro Stück.
Bei den Schnellspannern ist auch noch Potential, die derzeitigen wiegen 85g, haben aber ne schicke Titanachse.


----------



## mwcycles (1. Dezember 2017)

Ist das die 20" oder 22" Gabel? Wie hoch ist die Einbauhöhe? Ich suche gerade eine Gabel für das Orbea MX20 meines Sohnes und traue den Angaben auf aliexpress nicht so ganz...


----------



## johnnycalzone (1. Dezember 2017)

Es soll eine 20 Zoll Gabel sein, ich kann ja mal die einbauhöhe nachmessen. Ein bisschen höher wäre ja garnicht so schlecht. Ich hatte schon drüber nachgedacht so einen speziellen Spacer drunter zu setzen um das Cockpit etwas anzuheben. Oder ist das eurer Meinung nach nicht nötig?


----------



## johnnycalzone (10. Januar 2018)

Hallo zusammen und frohes neues Jahr! War lange ruhig hier und ich wollte mal das Poison für den Filius präsentieren








Laut Hängewaage wiegt das Rad 7,6kg. Ich finde dafür, dass es Scheibenbremsen und eine 1x10 Schaltung hat, ganz ordentlich.
Dank Jenka hab ich jetzt die Mow Joes drauf und als Sattel habe ich jetzt den Odyssey Junior Race montiert. Wiegt schlanke 187g...
Aufgrund eines gebrochenen Armes konnte der Lütte bisher noch nicht damit fahren. Aber die Vorfreude (bei uns Beiden) ist groß!


----------



## Deleted234438 (10. Januar 2018)

Sieht gut aus, Gewicht passt auch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobi-Wan Kenobi (10. Januar 2018)

Hallöchen,
auch von mir noch ein Frohes neues Jahr.
Das sieht prima aus. Und der Odyssey passt doch prima. Hat das doch noch funktioniert mit dem Order aus UK ? .
Gratulation.

Wenn ich meine Gabel bald bekomme werde ich auch mal mit dem Aufbau anfangen. Habe nach dem der 1. Versuch mit China in die Hose gegangen ist die gleiche Gabel wie bei Dir allerdings in 22 Zoll bestellt. Passen die Werte / Maße wie sie bei Aliexpress angegeben sind? Die Laufräder sind jetzt endlich angekommen. 

Grüße 
Toby


----------



## chris_sta (11. Januar 2018)

schöner Aufbau.... bei den Griffen habe ich bedenken das die so schön weiter strahlen werden... die neogrünen bei meinem sohn habe ich nach 3 Monaten getauscht weil die echt versüfft aussahen...


----------



## johnnycalzone (11. Januar 2018)

Habe ich auch schon gedacht, sind nicht der Weisheit letzter Schluss. Sie sind auch etwas zu dick für kleine Kinderhände. Welche Griffe hast du denn stattdessen genommen?


----------



## KIV (11. Januar 2018)

Diese hier sind super-dünn, nur ca. 3mm denke ich...
Zum Beispiel hier verbaut: 





Etwas dekadent habe ich die Alu-Stopfen von Hope ergänzt, auch damit es nicht zu leicht wird.


----------



## johnnycalzone (11. Januar 2018)

Oh das ist eine sehr gute Idee! Die Dämpfung ist für Kinderhände bestimmt ausreichend. Bekommt man die auch mit Spüli rübergezogen?


----------



## KIV (11. Januar 2018)

Ja, Montage geht mit Spüli und weder bei 20" noch 24" gab es Klagen über fehlende Dämpfung.
Irgendwann (so nach 1,5-2 Jahren) werden die Teile halt mal spröde (von Sonne, Hautfett und sonstigem Dreck), dann kann man ja günstig austauschen. Zumindest bei kleinen Kindern reichen 10cm Griffbreite, also entstehen aus einem Set insgesamt 4 Griffe.


----------



## johnnycalzone (6. Februar 2018)

Die ersten kleinen Ausfahrten sind trotz Kälte absolviert. Alles funktioniert soweit, nur leider reicht die Finger bzw. Daumenkraft beim Filius nicht aus, XT Schalter zum Hochschalten zu bewegen. Runter ist kein Problem, aber in einen leichteren Gang geht nicht. Habt ihr eine Idee? Gibt es die Möglichkeit, die Federspannung zu verringern oder besser gleich auf Gripshift umzubauen? Das würde dann auch bedeuten, dass das Schaltwerk auch getauscht werden muss oder?


----------



## KIV (6. Februar 2018)

Lässt sich an der Schalthebelposition noch was drehen?
Btw: Auf dem Bild oben zeigen die Bremshebel deutlich nach unten, die würde ich eigentlich waagrechter einstellen. Evtl eröffnet das noch Möglichkeiten.

Aber generell finde ich bis einschließlich 20" Drehschalter sinnvoller, da leichter zu verstehen und evtl auch zu bedienen.
Evtl kannst Du dafür auch auf 9fach "downgraden".


----------



## johnnycalzone (20. Februar 2018)

9 fach ist vielleicht keine schlechte Idee, zumal ich aufgrund des Schräglaufs das 11er Ritzel eh gesperrt habe. In 10-Fach kosten die Drehgriffschalter auch deutlich mehr als in 9-fach. 9-fach hieße aber auch eine neue Kassette und Kette. Grundsätzlich kommt er mit den Schalthebel von der Logik her aber klar. (Daumen leichter treten, Zeigefinger schwerer...) Ich überlege, mal ein anderes Schaltwerk (SLX o.ä.)auszuprobieren, in der Hoffnung, dass dort die Federspannung etwas geringer ist.


----------



## zr0wrk (20. Februar 2018)

johnnycalzone schrieb:


> 9-fach hieße aber auch eine neue Kassette und Kette.


Kassette, klar. Kostet ja auch nicht die Welt. Aber 10-fach-Ketten funktionieren in 9-fach-Schaltungen hervorragend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Linipupini (20. Februar 2018)

Probiere doch mal ein Inverse Schaltwerk aus, die sind deutlich günstiger, weil sie keiner mehr will.
Für Kinder ideal, halt verkehrte Schaltlogik.


----------

